# Wii #0448 - NiGHTS: Hoshi Furu Yoru no Monogatari (Japan)



## T-hug (Dec 9, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0519^^

Note: Region Free & Multi6: ENG, FRE, GER, SPA, ITA & JAP.


----------



## Hooya (Dec 9, 2007)

woah crap!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 9, 2007)

Awwww hell yeah!!! I'll wait for the English release though.

Hope the soundtrack is as epic as the original


----------



## Jax (Dec 9, 2007)

Too bad we only get the PAL version next year (AKA in a month).


----------



## Teun (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't wait for the EU version!


----------



## zif (Dec 9, 2007)

ASDF SONIC TEAM


----------



## Smuff (Dec 9, 2007)

WHOAH NELLIE !!!!!!













My dreams have finally come true (or rather, they wil have done when the UK gets its release!).

I will be ignoring any and all posts about this game from now until the time I actually hold it in my hands. I have waited so long for this moment that I can't afford to listen to anyone esle's opinions on it - i must experience it for myself  firsthand


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 9, 2007)

Let me know if it is any good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I expect it to be; I'm planning to buy it.


----------



## Dingler (Dec 9, 2007)

Did not see this coming!


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 9, 2007)

epic box shot quality


----------



## junker (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope the soundtrack is as great as the first game, too. Looking forward to buying this one!


----------



## HyperShadow (Dec 9, 2007)

hmm can't seem to find it. is it on usenet at all?


----------



## g.crow (Dec 9, 2007)

is this the remake of the saturn nights into dreams, which wont be released in us or europe, or is it the sequel?


----------



## HyperShadow (Dec 9, 2007)

the remake is being released on PS2, not Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . This is the sequel.


----------



## Killakae (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> epic box shot quality



thats cos its in HD... n00b!!11


----------



## g.crow (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(HyperShadow @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> the remake is being released on PS2, not Wii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



afaik the remake will be released on wii too, jap only

lets hope this one works on us/pal like ie. sonic did, which was multi5 too


----------



## Jax (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(HyperShadow @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> the remake is being released on PS2, not Wii.



And in Japan only.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 9, 2007)

i thought this was the usa release at first, ah well, and i haven't heard about a remake? is it only in japan? or will it get a english release?


----------



## tetsuya (Dec 9, 2007)

I loved the saturn one. I need to invest in a wii now for this.


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 9, 2007)

HEEK YEEEAHHH!!  Come on U version!  This will be the best game ever!
*Hopes for sonic cameo*


----------



## n|n10do (Dec 9, 2007)

same question as on every us/jp post: anyone testet it, if it works on pal?


----------



## taggart6 (Dec 9, 2007)

So...any one want to post some hands on impressions?


----------



## atreyu187 (Dec 9, 2007)

Grabbing this now will post if it is region free, or at least US compatible.


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(atreyu187 @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> Grabbing this now will post if it is region free, or at least US compatible.




Let us know also the language it have , if it does work on ntsc u , thanks .


----------



## tomqman (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Dec 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > epic box shot quality
> ...


wrong shows how much you know because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thats blueray quality


----------



## Osaka (Dec 9, 2007)

So... has anyone been able to tell if it works on US?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 10, 2007)

Does this work on obnoxious idiot's Wiis or just NTSC-J?


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Does this work on obnoxious idiot's Wiis or just NTSC-J?



Great game is currently in upload on news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I really hope it will works on ntsc u and pal and will have english and maybe french like some of the other sega titles .


----------



## dydy (Dec 10, 2007)

this release jap work on a wii pal?


----------



## adzix (Dec 10, 2007)

any news on this one?
i can't believe this release doesn't stir up more action.
come on, the saturn release ain't that old yet, some folks gotta remember this awesome game =)


----------



## n84 (Dec 10, 2007)

working on pal?


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> any news on this one?
> i can't believe this release doesn't stir up more action.
> come on, the saturn release ain't that old yet, some folks gotta remember this awesome game =)



its not the English version, so its understandable. Just wait.. once the english version comes out, it will be Hell.


----------



## dydy (Dec 10, 2007)

language is english?


----------



## catrix (Dec 10, 2007)

Japanese only and its not working on PAL


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(catrix @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Japanese only and its not working on PAL




The japanese version wich was present in tokyo game show had english and french language , strange from sega to make the game only in japanese if it is true . And does it work on ntsc u ?


----------



## dydy (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(catrix @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Japanese only and its not working on PAL




You do not know catrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..its not true florkie2000 this guy say bullshit


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(catrix @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Japanese only and its not working on PAL
> ...



Hehe i believe you , it was also strange that the guy says the game was in japanese only when the game was not suppose to work in his pal console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) .


----------



## dydy (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(catrix @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Japanese only and its not working on PAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




florkie2000 the japanese version in tokyo game show  include the english and french?


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(florkie2000 @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dydy @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> ...



Yes i saw the screen taken from the game in tokyo game show on gamekult site and the game was in french and english . Probably like mario galaxy it depend in which language your console is set . Zak And Wiki and mario olympic games were also in french-english in there japanese version and since mario olympic was from sega i believe it is really poissible that nights do have the same .

This week in japan : chocobo dungeon , shikigami no shiro 3 and we love golf are coming out , i really hope my ntsc u wii wiil play those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Indy  500 legends and pangya golf saison 2 are also plan to come in usa this week . Seems to be another great week for wii player .


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 10, 2007)

Come on guys. Enough about languages and compatibility. Any impressions at all about the GAME? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't mean to sound rude... But I'm frankly getting tired of all this PAL talk.

Some of us don't own a PAL Wii, and live in countries where PAL-capable TV sets are literally rare-as-**** to even hope to find.


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Come on guys. Enough about languages and compatibility. Any impressions at all about the GAME?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This also concern us compatibility , i already fucked up to many dvd for games wich finally doesn't work . Recently i again fucked up dvds for dogz ( pal ) , catz ( pal ) and who wants to be a millionaire ( pal ) . I also own a ntsc u wii , but  now i prefer to have info before to leech something wich might not work . Lets hope someone will soon . Indeed i am sure the game will be great , seems the only bad point for the games seems to be that the wiimote is not fully use like it should have be for a game like nights .


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Some of us don't own a PAL Wii, and live in countries where PAL-capable TV sets are literally rare-as-**** to even hope to find.



The same can be said about NTSC Wii, and live in countrys where NTSC sets are literally rare-as-**** to even hope to find.
OW, right we do have TV's/VCR's that can handle perfect PAL/NTSC signals, but that really doesn't have anything to do with PAL/NTSC Wii compatibility 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's say, most Europeans,Africans and Russians (and a few others) don't have NTSC Wii's lets even try to find a NTSC Wii in a normal shop around the corner or mega multimedia concern.

I agree on putting it in the info, or asking it 1 time, more then 1 time is overkill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but just to make my point against your:

Aruba - NTSC
Bahamas - NTSC
Barbados - NTSC
Belize	- NTSC
Bolivia	- NTSC
Brazil	- NTSC
Canada	- NTSC
Cayman Islands	- NTSC
Chile - NTSC
Colombia - NTSC
Costa Rica - NTSC
Cuba - NTSC
Ecuador - NTSC
El Salvador - NTSC
Grenada - NTSC
Guatemala - NTSC
Guyana - NTSC
Haiti - NTSC
Honduras - NTSC
Jamaica - NTSC
Japan - NTSC
Korea, South - NTSC
Marshall Islands - NTSC
Mexico - NTSC
Micronesia, Fed States of - NTSC
Montserrat - NTSC
Myanmar - NTSC
Nicaragua - NTSC
Palau - NTSC
Panama - NTSC
Peru - NTSC
Philippines - NTSC
Samoa - NTSC
Suriname - NTSC
Taiwan - NTSC
Trinidad and Tobago - NTSC
United States - NTSC
Venezuela - NTSC
Viet Nam - NTSC/SECAM/PAL
Virgin Islands (British) - NTSC
Virgin Islands (U.S.) - NTSC

Maybe a FEW are missing, but the PAL/SECAM list is 2x and a bit bigger, it's not only Europa/Australia that uses pal or France/Russia that uses SECAM (PAL for consoles).

Get my point


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2007)

what ?? there's countries outside of united states ? I always thought  that _there might be tigers...._
On topic, I'd really like to have the impressions of someone having tried the game.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah can people stop asking if it works on NTSC? Im only interested to hear if it works on PAL.


See it works both ways


----------



## T-hug (Dec 10, 2007)

We are hoping to add some extra check box for region infos that is updated by the members.  Until then please at least search the thread to see if previous people have asked or answered whether a game works on another region other than the one it is meant for.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 10, 2007)

Simply naming a TV model number sold at retail within the continental USA which is confirmed to support PAL would be much easier than arguing. Heck, even a PCI TV tuner card or set-top converter box...

Then I'd have the answer. And you'd be free of being asked. It's a win-win offer!


----------



## dydy (Dec 10, 2007)

Confirmed for me work on WII PAL with wiikey 1.9g and for me the language is french 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and for you mister catrix i demand a BANN for bad infos


----------



## Daimakaimura (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Confirmed for me work on WII PAL with wiikey 1.9g and for me the language is french
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it Does work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who does this Bad info? is he from maxconsole or something?


----------



## aligborat69 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dydy

If your Wii is set to English Region, does it have ENglish language too, like Zack and Wiki?

Thanks


----------



## dydy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes my WII is set to french and it work..multi language english and french its ok but  others languages i dont know?


----------



## ricflairandy (Dec 10, 2007)

can you get english language with it on a jap wii?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Dec 10, 2007)

sweet well ill start it downloading later.


----------



## dydy (Dec 10, 2007)

i put the language english in my wii PAL and in game i obtain the english language...i think its english japanese and french but for others language i have not tested


----------



## aligborat69 (Dec 10, 2007)

Excellent. Thank you! Grabbing it now!


----------



## NaTaS69 (Dec 10, 2007)

So... It seems to be Multi 3?
Cool


----------



## T-hug (Dec 10, 2007)

If anyone can confirm multiple languages and r-free I'll update the post.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you Dydy for the region free info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I've to wait 15h until the Grab is finished.
It's always better than waiting for the PAL release ^^


Do you think Sega will offer any Night Christmas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Night is the game that make me like Sega. Before that I was a Nintendo Only.


----------



## sekhu (Dec 10, 2007)

just for info, Catrix is the same person that said that Link's Crossbow NTSC-U worked on PAL machines, then edited his post after people downloaded it and found it not to be true. I think he's just a troll spreading bad info


----------



## ddrrmm (Dec 10, 2007)

if everyone could just report the user and refer to this thread.
Users like this could cause other people to brick their wii's with their bullshit.


----------



## mooyah (Dec 10, 2007)

Groovy, can confirm it works it English on an NTSC/U machine. I guess it is multi language after all.. makes sense since the official releases are so close together.

edit: It's voiced in English with selectable languages for text. What is it with fantasy that people associate with fruity Queen's English/British accents? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NiGHTS has a girly/prepubescent boy voice.. combined with the story and fairy tale stuff makes it feel like a kiddie game. The game's still solid though, very true to the original. Gamecube controller support is kinda neat too. Haven't used one in a while but it feels like there's a little more oomph to the rumble vs the Wiimote and nunchuk combo.


----------



## JPH (Dec 10, 2007)

Ooh...looks nice.
Can't wait on US release...

And that's some shitty boxart, Thug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




/me changes boxart


----------



## dydy (Dec 10, 2007)

the game seem to be multi 5 languages + japanese  in the options 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....i have tested and game work fine on PAL with wiikey 1.9g...and the game look nice and fun^^

PS: The game use Wiimote and nunchuk and wiicontroller and controller gamecube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Have a fun^^


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Darn, seems the delay isnt gonna help any.
Tell me now so I can stop thinking about it.
How BAD does the my dream section look?
I know the scenery will look better, but it looks so dreamcast ish with the poor looking pians.
They look like Sonic Adventure one chaos (dreamcast version)

Oh well, atleast its a good game in the main gameplay spot, I know that for sure.
But if they arent gonna fix up the graphics then I might as well have it now with Japan >.<
I have the game reserved at the moment.

Cant wait to see the soundtrack CD pop up somewhere.


----------



## ddrrmm (Dec 10, 2007)

it's a cool game, some cutscenes suck a little..bad voice @ nights..other then that its cool to play nights again =]


----------



## Talvon (Dec 11, 2007)

Does this have any kind of update? Working brickblocked? I've never done a foreign update on my PAL machine like when metroid came out and I still don't want to do one now


----------



## E2EKIEL (Dec 11, 2007)

can someone confirm if it works the game is in Spanish please?


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Dec 11, 2007)

It's spanish too. In the option menu you can select: en, fr, ger, es, , it or jp.

@Talvon : It doesn't have an update.


----------



## Hooya (Dec 11, 2007)

No update to my NTSC U console, which has been updated with SMG and latest online firmware.  Game plays brilliantly from the quick half hour play I just did.  I have no idea what's going on, but it's cool.

Soundtrack is brilliant.

Not sure what is up with the remote pointer for Wii Remote only control.  Anyone else find the control for that to be weird?  It's slow to respond and doesn't move across the whole screen.  Is it supposed to be that way?


----------



## mooyah (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Not sure what is up with the remote pointer for Wii Remote only control.Â Anyone else find the control for that to be weird?Â It's slow to respond and doesn't move across the whole screen.Â Is it supposed to be that way?



Yup, I think its just trying to emulate an analog stick without the spring back to centre. Apparently most of the dudes making the game liked playing with the Gamecube controller.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Soundtrack is brilliant.








 That's all I wanted to hear

The 1st game sound track r0xed. I still listen to some of the tunes on it. Love Classic Sega soundtracks.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Dec 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Soundtrack is brilliant.
> ...



me too. The soundtrack of the original is one of favorite aspects of the game!

Ill be playing this later, should be good!


----------



## Talvon (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> It's spanish too. In the option menu you can select: en, fr, ger, es, , it or jp.
> 
> @Talvon : It doesn't have an update.



Excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers.

I'm playing the saturn version now to catch up before I start this one


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(mooyah @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Dec 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what is up with the remote pointer for Wii Remote only control.Â Anyone else find the control for that to be weird?Â It's slow to respond and doesn't move across the whole screen.Â Is it supposed to be that way?
> ...


That would explain a lot.  I was trying to play this this morning and the pointer doesn't seem to exactly follow the way you point.  It's like they've tried to smooth out your pointer movements or something like that.
I quite like the nunchuk control though.

I've never played the saturn game so I didn't know what to expect.  Nights' voice really annoys me, s/he sounds like s/he's been sucking helium.  The pre-rendered cutscenes are amazing and the movement is so fluid and smooth but the other cutscenes are slightly jerky.  Camera angles are a bit annoying and I keep missing those rings and blue things (not actually sure what they do).
And of course the soundtrack is amazing apart from the fact it should have been fully orchestrated.


----------



## Killakae (Dec 11, 2007)

damn  i cant find it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: NVM


----------



## alucard_xs (Dec 11, 2007)

this game is ugly ... really ... even the controls are average.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Dec 11, 2007)

controls seem ok, for controlling nights at least.

graphics are a mixture. some parts look good, others nasty.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Dec 12, 2007)

Another game that just kicks ass with classic controller.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At last they started adding support for other controllers.

I finished the first "world" (if you can call it like this) in the game and it's just amazing. The soundtrack is perfect and so far, the controls are great (I didn't try with the wiimote, just with the classic controller). The whole feeling of the game is very relaxing and very... dreamy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go go Sega!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At last, we start having REAL 3rd party support.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Dec 12, 2007)

i do like it, i just think they have done a bit too much (ie story, weird voices) and it has taken some of the charm away.

Got stuck on chapter1-3 where you have to paraloop around those things getting sucked into the black hole or whatever. Seem to save a load but still get a game over.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Camera angles are a bit annoying and I keep missing those rings and blue things.


The game is great, but I have to admit the camera angles is not very good.
I'm missing a lot of things too.

On Saturn, nights went to the right, all was really good.

On Wii, Nights is not flying all to the right but to the right and a little to the foreground Edit : Background. It's really annoying


----------



## mackem (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> i do like it, i just think they have done a bit too much (ie story, weird voices) and it has taken some of the charm away.
> 
> Got stuck on chapter1-3 where you have to paraloop around those things getting sucked into the black hole or whatever. Seem to save a load but still get a game over.



The first proper level, when you walk through the door to a world, you have to chase a bird with a key on a time limit. Then you have to chase it again but harder on a time limit then you have to chase it again but harder on a time limit.

You then enter a boss level where you have to charge this clown ball up some sort of pinball table on a time limit. Fail this boss then you go all the way back to the beginning of the game and have to chase the three keys again. That's when I turned it off.

What the hell is that about?


----------



## mooyah (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> i do like it, i just think they have done a bit too much (ie story, weird voices) and it has taken some of the charm away.
> 
> Got stuck on chapter1-3 where you have to paraloop around those things getting sucked into the black hole or whatever. Seem to save a load but still get a game over.



You gotta save them all until the time's up. I failed a bunch of times too but then realised the white circles on the small map show you where the little dudes are.


----------



## domislong (Dec 12, 2007)

Never played NiGHTS before...but I gotta say I'm not enjoying this.

Graphics are poor, characters/voice acting are annoying and you cannot skip cutscenes. Wii controller does not work well, I use GC instead. Story is very cliche and uninspired.

Guess you can say I'm not a fan...


----------



## dydy (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(domislong @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Never played NiGHTS before...but I gotta say I'm not enjoying this.
> 
> Graphics are poor, characters/voice acting are annoying and you cannot skip cutscenes. Wii controller does not work well, I use GC instead. Story is very cliche and uninspired.
> 
> Guess you can say I'm not a fan...



you are poor and you stink


----------



## Jools07 (Dec 12, 2007)

Do you have to run BrickBlocker or RegionFrii? I just tried burning a vanilla iso and get unable to read disc. I have a USA Wii.


----------



## NeoWoeN (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm a very, very, very big fan of the first Nights, on Saturn...but this one...No.

Sega killed Nights... The voice...The story... Gameplay (NightBoat...yeh...sure...What the fuck Sega ?! ).


I'm so disapointed...


----------



## T-hug (Dec 13, 2007)

What is this Night boat you talk of lol?


----------



## lagman (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools07 @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Do you have to run BrickBlocker or RegionFrii? I just tried burning a vanilla iso and get unable to read disc. I have a USA Wii.



Nop, I just played an unpatched version, try again.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> What is this Night boat you talk of lol?


I think he refers to the stage where you're riding the 'Nightboat' down a river. I've seen a preview somewhere but I can't remember where exactly. I believe it was the Maniac (german mag) DVD though.

You can see it here at about 2:08 mins.


----------



## stok3d (Dec 13, 2007)

I own almost every 'who's who' title for the Wii and many other systems, so I know what a winner feels like, and this isn't it.

No, I'm not comparing this to the original NiGHTS offering as I've never played it so there wasn't that sense of 'big shoes to fill' others may have for this release. 

The graphics are colorful yet average for the Wii. It's the linear gameplay thats a real turn-off. 

Leave this one to the kiddies, 6/10.


----------



## berlinka (Dec 13, 2007)

It doesn't happen every day that I THROW a game in the bin. I did it with this one. 

I really tried so hard to like this game. And after 3 hours of playing I can say for sure that I will NEVER EVER EVER play this game again. It's just like stok3d said, it's colourful and it doesn't look ugly, but it's like it's a mixture of N64 and Gamecube graphics. Well, anything for the framerate. And the framerate is fine. No complaints.

But I started the game using the Wiimote. Which sucks really hard! It's like an invisible area within the screen, that is much smaller, in which you can move around. But the cursor flickers and jumps. It's madness to try and get a good hoop-spin-thing, Then there's the Pandemonium-like environment, which is VERY confusing, because it not only goes left and right and round the bend, no it also goes UP AND DOWN and half of the time you really don't know where you are. It gets even more difficult when:
- you have to watch where you fly and not bump into things
- you have watch the dash meter, so you know how much moreyou  can dash
- you have to watch the fucking bird in front of you which goes fast, up, down, everywhere and it sometimes seems impossible to catch
- you have to watch the time because when it runs out it's NIGHT OVER!

Talking about the last, in the first level I managed to get three keys from them birds and continued to the end boss. Which was some crazy joker-balloon which you had to bump to the top, which is BLOODY difficult. And while you're sweating on this heavy task, it laughs in a way that becomes almost unbearable after 5 minutes. The first time I obviously didn't manage to beat the end boss....SO....I got dropped of at THE BEGINNING OF THE FUCKING STAGE!!!!! I had to get all those keys again and then try to get that motherfucker to the top again.

Well after that there was a level that was so simple, it was just hilarious. Get 30 links, and you're done. Big deal, instead of the 1,5 hours that I had to spend on the first level, I did level 2 in approximately 1 minute! HUH?

Well, there was a sort of river level with a boat you had to steer, which was very average and not really fun and a level where you had to save Nightopians from being sucked into some black hole. Well, this was the point I really had to get the Nunchuck, because the Wiimote control almost drove me insane with frustration. This level SUCKED!!!!! BIG TIME!!! This is not fun! This is pure frustration. With a bit of luck and thousands of hoops I managed to make it.

Well, after another balloon-joker level which was even longer than before. And then there was another chasing level, as frustrating as the first. Well I managed to get 2 keys, and I had the last key but didn't reach the cage in time!

That was the point I thought, okay let's forget it and throw this son of a bitch away. I really tried, and I had a lot of trouble finding it, I forgave the average graphics (allthough the intro was really nice) but it just showed me that this game was not fully thought through. It could easily have been so good, but this one is REALLY BAD! Allthough the music is very nice. And also the atmosphere is nice and dreamy, allthough I found the Disney World feel a bit too much.

I'm a very tolerant gamer if I might say so myself, but this is really a bad game and gives little to no fun despite the cool intro, colourful graphics and good music. It's a shame because I had high hopes for this one.

This isn't Nights: the journey of Dreams, it's the journey of NIGHTMARES (you saw this one coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Presentation: 8
Graphics: 6
Music: 8.5
Playability: 3
Overall: 4.5


----------



## mackem (Dec 13, 2007)

Your bin lasted longer than mine. I don't normally throw games in the bin, they just end up gathering dust, but this was hurled with force when it stuck me back at the start of the game after failing the first pinball boss. I looked at the little lad running back to the cage with a stunned stare.

Nintendo Power has given this pile of crap 90%. I despair at the sad folks who shell out for this.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 13, 2007)

berlinka did you play NightS in the saturn?


----------



## Harsky (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't remember much about the original Nights game on the Saturn but from what I remember, it was quite a decent game even though I found it in a second hand stall and played it about 10 years after it first came out originally. 

It's a shame that Nights fans who waited years and years for a sequel seems to have their... dreams crushed. I'm still hopeful that Samba De Amigo will turn out well but I'm betting the strong nostalgia I had from when I first played it is going to ruin my judgement.


----------



## berlinka (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> berlinka did you play NightS in the saturn?



No I've never played the original. So I was completely blank. I watched the youtube movies and got excited because on a tiny screen the game looked VERY promising. The reality however is somewhat different.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > berlinka did you play NightS in the saturn?
> ...



oh, because that "Pandemonium" style is like the original, i never got into the game as well because of that (although i only saw videos, and other people playing, never actually played myself)


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 14, 2007)

I`ve got a question: Is it normal that I have to do a hole mission again if I fail to beat a boss. Because I`m in the second World (first mission) and I didn`t manage to beat him and I had to do the level again...

I don`t think that this was the case at the first boss. I died a few times and nevertheless I didn`t have to do the hole level again. 

Did anyone experience the same?


----------



## mog7 (Dec 15, 2007)

has anyone had trouble booting this game?
I am on NTSC US with an older version of wiifree (doesn't have the update for mario)
when I put in the disc it says unable to read disc. Tried 4x and 2.4x and i burn on these dvd's all the time
i thought it might be the mario protection, but in that case then it should say hardware error or something and not this
any ideas?


----------



## xCM Punkx (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Master Mo @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> I`ve got a question: Is it normal that I have to do a hole mission again if I fail to beat a boss. Because I`m in the second World (first mission) and I didn`t manage to beat him and I had to do the level again...
> 
> I don`t think that this was the case at the first boss. I died a few times and nevertheless I didn`t have to do the hole level again.
> 
> Did anyone experience the same?


Yeah its completely normal. That why I don't get why everyone is bitching, you had to redo the level if your died/weren't fast enough on the original


----------



## berlinka (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(xCM Punkx @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Master Mo @ Dec 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve got a question: Is it normal that I have to do a hole mission again if I fail to beat a boss. Because I`m in the second World (first mission) and I didn`t manage to beat him and I had to do the level again...
> ...



People (like me) are bitching because I expected a fantastic platform adventure, as all game sites are constantly featuring it with big anticipation. But the game just simply sucks. There's no natural flow in the level structure. Often you don't know what to do. For example the first "chasing level" is so tricky that in the beginning you're struggling and when you finally made it, you suddenly have to do SOMETHING with a big balloon-clown, obviously it takes a lot of practice, but basically the first chapter you have to play over and over again to make it. Again, that's not fun.

This game has the words "Mario Galaxy Wannabe" written all over it. This is a big misunderstanding. And I'm sorry to say for all the Nights fans out there. I'm convinced I will not be the only one who is very dissapointed with the game. 

So in presentation it may be a Mario Galaxy wannabe, but in fact to me this is more a cleverly disguised Anubis II


----------



## dydy (Dec 17, 2007)

Stop please to criticize and let the players judge if they like


----------



## berlinka (Dec 17, 2007)

Just don't say I didn't warn you (counts for people who might want to buy it off course)


----------



## dydy (Dec 17, 2007)

for me the game is good


----------



## berlinka (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> for me the game is good









ahem, sorry


----------



## Jofamo (Dec 17, 2007)

All these complaints, bar the graphics, seems like they would vanish if the people in question had ever played and enjoyed the original.

Back to the start of a level after failing the boss ? In the original.
Watch where you fly, your time meter, drill dash meter and target ?... that's just NiGHTS. It's not rocket science.

Taking One and a half hours to get past the first chapter's mission however, just tells me you can't quite play NiGHTS well. I might not have played it myself, and I can forgive you partly because of the single Wiimote play (which, btw, is silly. Everyone's complained about that from the start, why did you even try ?), but I've seen the playthroughs... NiGHTS isn't a tough concept to grasp. It's fairly straight forward and linear when it boils down to it. As for the boss, you rotate and shoot it upwards, just like the first, s'not hard.

Which leads me to the conclusion that this is a game for the fans. And that's fine by me.


----------



## mackem (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Jofamo @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> All these complaints, bar the graphics, seems like they would vanish if the people in question had ever played and enjoyed the original.
> 
> Back to the start of a level after failing the boss ? In the original.
> Watch where you fly, your time meter, drill dash meter and target ?... that's just NiGHTS. It's not rocket science.
> ...



So you haven't played it but are happy to tell the people who have that they're wrong? Going back to the start of a game is never fun, if it's in the original or not.

Now the reviews are starting to surface, it's getting panned left, right and centre. It's not a good game.


----------



## Jofamo (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mackem @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> So you haven't played it but are happy to tell the people who have that they're wrong? Going back to the start of a game is never fun, if it's in the original or not.
> 
> Now the reviews are starting to surface, it's getting panned left, right and centre. It's not a good game.



I'm not saying everything he said was wrong, just that a whole bunch of what he said is personal niggles. Fans will and already are enjoying this game, and that's all I need to know.

And an average rating of 75% seems to dismiss the panning.


----------



## madmatt30 (Dec 22, 2007)

I like it,more of a remake of the original than anything else.I remember the saturn version pretty well (I still have it boxed up somewhere with my saturn console)
Control with the classic controller is by far the best method.
& for anybody moaning about the restarting at the beginning if you fail any of the levels well thats old school gaming for you.
The whole games plays like one big time trial,If it didnt have this restart method it'd be way too easy to learn the levels one by one.
Ive a feeling that anbody with complaints is under the age of 25 & cant remember when games were games & the difficulty levels were much much harder.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 14, 2008)

I played it and have finished both stories. I really enjoyed this game.

The only problem I'm getting is it freezes during the credits for BOTH characters. It wont freeze any other time in the game. (this is a problem because it saves that you have beaten it after the credits, not before.)


----------



## Osaka (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(madmatt30 @ Dec 22 2007 said:


> I like it,more of a remake of the original than anything else.I remember the saturn version pretty well (I still have it boxed up somewhere with my saturn console)
> Control with the classic controller is by far the best method.
> & for anybody moaning about the restarting at the beginning if you fail any of the levels well thats old school gaming for you.
> The whole games plays like one big time trial,If it didnt have this restart method it'd be way too easy to learn the levels one by one.
> Ive a feeling that anbody with complaints is under the age of 25 & cant remember when games were games & the difficulty levels were much much harder.


I found the game on the more easy side, but some levels were hard, but that just makes it even more fun. I really enjoy hard games and levels. I am really looking forward to trying to get all As on everything. If anyone complains about something being "too hard to figure out" or "too unfair" I think they might just be really bad at games altogether...

The hardest part in the game to me was doing the musical lvl where you have to hit the notes....


----------

